# ak 48 hydro stretch?



## leelow (Nov 16, 2006)

does anybody know in real good conditions, how many inches does an ak stretch once flowering is initiated? going into my second week of flower and they are just exploding. when will it stop? who knows. their going to be big girls thats for sure.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2006)

leelow said:
			
		

> does anybody know in real good conditions, how many inches does an ak stretch once flowering is initiated? going into my second week of flower and they are just exploding. when will it stop? who knows. their going to be big girls thats for sure.


*Whats up leelow. We just finished a AK-48 soil grow. Plants will stretch once put into flower anywhere from 1 to 2 feet. *


----------



## leelow (Nov 17, 2006)

Thaks tbg, do you have any more details of how they finished,did they have any specific nute desires?


----------

